# Southern California to Costa Rica



## gjreed (May 21, 2008)

Hey, in May me and my crew are planning to head south from San Diego in a 29' cascade. We're planning to stay coastal the whole route as one of the objectives is getting surf sessions in daily or at least bi-daily. Anyone ever done this trip that has advise? 
How long did you take? What sort of cash did you bring, what rig did you run?

Any advice would be nice, were just starting to plan this out, while redoing her from engine to top of the stick... so still lots of work to be done and plans to be made!

Thanks garrett


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That would be the start of hurricane season, unfortunately. Lot's of info on that trip at the baha-haha.com site, as well as the southbound cruisers group on yahoo. SSCA also has some information, and if you join they give you access to a central american cruising guide put together recently by a couple slowly cruising down that area (S/V Sarana).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And you certainly should read the EXTENSIVE blog of Liz Clark and her boat "Swell" at :WetSand.com > Liz Clark Swell Voyage

If that long link doesn't work, just go to wetsand.com/greenroom and look for Liz Clark.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Liz is cute too.


----------

